# 1130-12/1 Storm Speculation Thread



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

Lots of mixing in the forecasts. Hopefully that will change in our favor.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2008)

Which forecast are you watching?


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

Nws


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2008)

Snow changing to rain for most of Central and Southern New England. Probably 4-6" of snow for all that stay snow in Northern New England.


----------



## KingM (Nov 28, 2008)

This is the sort of storm that hit us several times last year. We were lucky enough in Northern Vermont to come up winners on this almost every time, but they're still nail-biters.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll be up in Stowe for this one..I'm hoping it's mainly snow in northern Vermont..if it turns into a really bad storm I might have to stay an extra day..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

Monday could be a nice powder day in Northern New England!!!!


----------



## JD (Nov 30, 2008)

This shit's looking ugly.  Hopefullt they're wrong.


----------



## hardline (Nov 30, 2008)

JD said:


> This shit's looking ugly.  Hopefullt they're wrong.



ya i called an audible and going to see how this pans out. might run up after 5 if we get reports that its snow. no reason to come up for a base building event. plus this falls under my 12" rule so it doesnt really bother me.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 30, 2008)

hoping for good stuff. Co worker went up to Okemo this AM, I still can;t get up there till next week.


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 30, 2008)

rain rain go away come again in may, little skiiers want to play (in the snow)


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 30, 2008)

Short term, probably not a great storm. But for the long term, it looks like snow to start, then a change over to a mix and then rain. If we can get very cold temps on the back end, this could setup the bullet proof base needed to get more natural snow terrain open pending more snow in December. I'll take it! Of course, all bets are off for areas that will not get any snow to start.... that would be a net loss and not a good situation.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 30, 2008)

Here in Wistah I just heard the ice bouncing off of my windows. It's not snow but at least it's frozen.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sleet and freezing drizzle here in Coventry and 32.0F with icy roads.


----------



## JD (Nov 30, 2008)

Forcast for J is for alot less rain...


----------



## skidbump (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got home from Belleayre...rain/freezing rain.Looked like temp inversion, was snow down towards Shandaken


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 30, 2008)

I hate thinking that I will go to bed with it snowing nicely outside, and wake up to the R


----------



## Justin10 (Nov 30, 2008)

The R sucks.  

Here in plymouth we have some moderate snow falling.  Although most of my skiing is done north of here, it would be nice to see a net gain down here.  All depends on when the rain/snow line works its way up here....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 30, 2008)

Snowing lightly here now


----------



## KingM (Nov 30, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Snowing lightly here now



Same here. I hope to wake up pleasantly surprised tomorrow, but I'm prepared for anything.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 30, 2008)

Its been dumping at K for a few hrs now....I would say about 4 to 6 as of 7pm


----------



## KingM (Nov 30, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Its been dumping at K for a few hrs now....I would say about 4 to 6 as of 7pm



According to radar, Rutland is about to get overrun by the pink->green stuff. Sadly, we're only an hour or two behind, if things keep progressing northward.


----------



## JD (Nov 30, 2008)

We've had snow here for a coupla hours.  Looks like by the time the rain gets here, there won't be much of it left so hopefully we gain again.  Tomorrow could be some soft snow skiing before it freezes tomorrow night.  Cold temps return for the w/e...


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 30, 2008)

i got about half an inch today and it just turned over to rain an hour ago. all of it is just slush right now. on a good note i just went to go pick up my new skis!


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

We ended up with a lot of sleet and freezing rain today. The temps were hovering around 32/33 all evening.


----------



## Justin10 (Nov 30, 2008)

already changed to sleet, unfrozen to follow shortly....not looking good for the NH area as of now...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 30, 2008)

Still snowing lightly here, but it is pretty wet, and the temperature has gone up a little


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 30, 2008)

Now it's mostly sleet..... just gotta sharpen the edges more!


----------



## Chesser (Nov 30, 2008)

In Burlington, 10 minutes to midnight, I hear the taunting sound of freezing raindrops hitting my skylight.  Sounds like maybe some sleet in there as well.  Don't know how the higher elevations are doing, but the interstate was a nightmare about 4 hours ago.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 1, 2008)

Justin10 said:


> already changed to sleet, unfrozen to follow shortly....not looking good for the NH area as of now...



Why?  This is another good base building storm.  Sleet is great this time of year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2008)

We got a wet trace of snow and mostly rain in the Route 7 corridor.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2008)

Left Sunday River at about 7:00PM last night.

It had just started snowing there. Was all snow all the way down to Gray before it started mixing and finally changed over... Looking at the radar, it looks like it stayed all frozen up there (did go to some ice/sleet for a while though). Should be great for base building for SR... Some rain probably this afternoon, but should be a decent net gain for this time of the year.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2008)

Any update from anyone at or near Mt.Snow? I know it was snowing pretty good yesterday afternoon around 3ish. It stayed all snow until we got to about Greenfield MA.


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 1, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Why?  This is another good base building storm.  Sleet is great this time of year.



Well in Plymouth we topped out at maybe a hair above an inch of snow before the changeover.  Ill be heading up to Loon later and maybe they got some more. Plus, anytime it snows goin into the night, I wanna wake up to absurd amount of pow in the morning.  Seeing rain sucks.


----------



## Euler (Dec 1, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Any update from anyone at or near Mt.Snow? I know it was snowing pretty good yesterday afternoon around 3ish. It stayed all snow until we got to about Greenfield MA.



By dark it had changed to rain.  We got maybe an inch of snow prior to the rain.  It's mid 40s and bright sun right now, so this little warmup's gonna wind up being a net loss for us.  No worries, though...good snowmaking temps are coming back soon and the open trails will get resurface, a bit of expansion will happen (exhibition/lodge on the way next maybe?) and then we'll get that December natural snow (I hope!)


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Euler! I always appreciate your updates! I just can't get that kind of info from the National Weather Service, or the Mt. Snow snow report. It's great to hear from someone who's right there. :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2008)

I think this was another bust....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2008)

alot of interesting stuff out there in the DEC 6-8 and DEC 9-11 ranges


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 1, 2008)

Some of the longer range computer models are showing a pattern setting up of a ridge in the east and a trough in the west with Great Lakes cutting storms for Mid-December. This would spell more of the same weather that we just had.

Interestingly NOAA is predicting a colder than normal December for the Northeast.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 1, 2008)

*........*



Glenn said:


> Thanks Euler! I always appreciate your updates! I just can't get that kind of info from the National Weather Service, or the Mt. Snow snow report. It's great to hear from someone who's right there. :beer:


Euler and his theories!!   ..but I AM staying positive Euler!


----------



## Euler (Dec 1, 2008)

bigbog said:


> Euler and his theories!!   ..but I AM staying positive Euler!


Yay!  someone knows where my handle comes from.  I used Euler for a handle for awhile before joining this board, then found out Ullr is some sort of ski/snow god, and I've always thought some folks must be thinking I'm naming myself after a ski god.  Good to know some others know a bit about the history of mathematics out there!


----------



## awf170 (Dec 1, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I think this was another bust....



This is exactly what was forecast to happen.  Also, most storms this year we have gotten more snow then forecast so I don't see how this is "another bust".


----------



## JD (Dec 1, 2008)

Mansfield at 16 inches of bomber base at the stake. Net gain for this last storm.  We are primed.


----------



## hardline (Dec 2, 2008)

ya the next storm ill be up. will be lotsa fun.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2008)

I would say a no major loss in the Whites based on conditions here in Ashland. It could have only been better at elevation where they surely saw NCP but not enough to cause damage and likely probably more snow and mix than NCP. It all froze up without major loss so I have to consider this a net gain for the Whites based on what is outside my door at the foothills of the mountains. Then again, that is all conjecture but it is pretty rare we do better than the mountains.


----------

